# Doing a century the honest hard way - solo.



## axlenut

Hi all, I have wanted to try and do a solo self supported century for a while and yesterday the weather was good enough to give it a go. The morning started quite cold (about 35F) so I had to start with a lot of clothing and shedding was the way for the day. At the end of the ride I had every pocket in the jersey stuffed full and a sweater tied around my waist but it was a beautiful sunny day and I enjoyed the ride.

Rode my single speed road bike (WABI Classic) and used an Aquarack behind the seat double water bottle holder to carry a total of 3 large water bottles - had one filled with grape juice and carried all the water and food for the full ride.

The ride ended up taking me 6 hours and 17 minutes for an average speed of 15.9 MPH. Not too fast but ok for an old guy that was very happy just to complete the century. I have completed many century's back 30 years or so ago when I used to race but I can not remember ever doing one solo.

While I do not race any more is sure feels nice to be fit enough to be able to complete a century.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## squareslinky

Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

Grats! Sounds like a good ride!


----------



## SlowMover

that's how you do it there sir, old school. I have put a few of my peeps to task on this who *think* they are strong ultra riders. Then they come home with their tail b/t their legs after averaging 4-5 mph less on their own It takes a strong rider to average 20 mph for a century on their own in rolling terrain. I would venture the majority of people who think they can....cannot. If one were to poll and get honest answers I bet a very small % have even done a solo century. Of course we all know everyone on RBR has 350 watt FTP's for an hour too

'Hey how'd your sub 5 century go?'. 

'ehhhh, ummm, well you know it was windy and stuff.'


----------



## Dajianshan

Congrats! Keep doing them. 

I prefer to do my century rides solo. It takes some of the pressure off. You can just let the mind go and think about stuff. 

I did two this week and the amount of thinking I got done was incredible.


----------



## ttug

*go man go!*

The only way to get faster is to just keep getting in the miles and focus

Well done

All of mine have been solo with the exception of 2 which, well, I do not count really.


----------



## Gnarly 928

I like/prefer the solo centuries. I usually figure 15mph as my speed, counting stops, if I am riding for pure enjoyment and for base miles. That estimate works out about right when I find a 100-miler on a map, one I have never ridden before. I am also very lucky to have a few (near Mt. Adams and Mt Hood) that I can ride right from my front door in the Columbia River Gorge in the Pacific NW.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=219509

Also fun is with just one or two riding partners with a similar speed. Don't much care for the orgainzed kind where you're constantly 'dealing' with other riders along the way.


----------



## mitchtaylorsbro

Gnarly 928 said:


> Don't much care for the orgainzed kind where you're constantly 'dealing' with other riders along the way.


Can you elaborate on what you mean by "dealing?" 

I just completed my first century last Saturday (Solvang) and had a great time. It was well organized and on top of that, I did it with Team in Training. I know I didn't have problems with any of the other riders, but I don't know if I caused any problems for anyone else. I'd like to think I didn't, but I guess you never know.


----------



## Gnarly 928

mitchtaylorsbro said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by "dealing?"
> 
> I just completed my first century last Saturday (Solvang) and had a great time. It was well organized and on top of that, I did it with Team in Training. I know I didn't have problems with any of the other riders, but I don't know if I caused any problems for anyone else. I'd like to think I didn't, but I guess you never know.


 "Dealing with other riders"....Hundreds, sometimes thousands of other bike riders to anticipate, maybe to avoid on the road. 

Granted, you probably won't encounter any problematic riders....but then you might, too...so you have to stay aware, each and every time you come up on a group or a singleton rider.."What's this one gonna do?...."..hundreds, maybe thousands of times in that hundred miles...I'd rather not 'deal' with that. I prefer to look ahead to that Big Climb coming, to 'let loose' on a descent, to get 'into the zone' and just forget I even have a chain on the crank for miles at a time...harder to do when you are encountering other riders ever couple of minutes...

I have done some (pay to ride centuries, Fondues, charity rides, etc), and they were....fine, I guess...but I would rather ride with gravity, wind, scenery, etc. on my own, rather than with a bunch of other 'pay for it' cyclists who need sag vehicles, rest stops and a T-shirt in order to ride a hundred miles.

Call me a snob...or anti-social, but I just like, more, to do my own centuries without the crowd.


----------



## mitchtaylorsbro

Gnarly 928 said:


> "Dealing with other riders"....Hundreds, sometimes thousands of other bike riders to anticipate, maybe to avoid on the road.
> 
> Granted, you probably won't encounter any problematic riders....but then you might, too...so you have to stay aware, each and every time you come up on a group or a singleton rider.."What's this one gonna do?...."..hundreds, maybe thousands of times in that hundred miles...I'd rather not 'deal' with that. I prefer to look ahead to that Big Climb coming, to 'let loose' on a descent, to get 'into the zone' and just forget I even have a chain on the crank for miles at a time...harder to do when you are encountering other riders ever couple of minutes...
> 
> I have done some (pay to ride centuries, Fondues, charity rides, etc), and they were....fine, I guess...but I would rather ride with gravity, wind, scenery, etc. on my own, rather than with a bunch of other 'pay for it' cyclists who need sag vehicles, rest stops and a T-shirt in order to ride a hundred miles.
> 
> Call me a snob...or anti-social, but I just like, more, to do my own centuries without the crowd.


I think I understand where you're coming from. Maybe someday, I'll feel the same way. But I'm new to road riding, so I'll stick with my "pay for it" centuries for the foreseeable future 

Take care,
MTB


----------



## Gnarly 928

It's all good. Get out and ride, however you get your inspiration.

Maybe it is being +alone+ on the bike that draws me to all day solo rides. In this modern world, people are the most commonly encountered of almost any other "thing"... It is rather remarkable when you can go for a while without some other human coming into your consciousness, somehow. 

Out in the desert or mountains on a seldom traveled road for a day...I find the +solitude+ pleasing, as is the effort and the sense of personal accomplishment of riding that far. Choosing a day when many others have organized a ride...I'd rather go the day before,


----------



## orlin03

Awesome! Plus 2 for doing it on a singlespeed! The next time I do a solo century I'll be trying out the rear rack idea too. My first one was on a day that started at 80 and rose to the mid 90s, and I thought it'd be a good idea to stuff four water bottles in a backpack with my clothes and food (it was a destination trip, Philly to Vernon NJ)... not only did the pack never seem to get lighter as I used up the water, but I still ran out a bit early (6 bottles total) and my back was tired for days! Luckily the ride back was cooler and rainy, and I was dumping water along the way.


----------



## mitchtaylorsbro

Gnarly 928 said:


> It's all good. Get out and ride, however you get your inspiration.
> 
> Maybe it is being +alone+ on the bike that draws me to all day solo rides. In this modern world, people are the most commonly encountered of almost any other "thing"... It is rather remarkable when you can go for a while without some other human coming into your consciousness, somehow.
> 
> Out in the desert or mountains on a seldom traveled road for a day...I find the +solitude+ pleasing, as is the effort and the sense of personal accomplishment of riding that far. Choosing a day when many others have organized a ride...I'd rather go the day before,


As a long-time mountain biker, I totally get the solitude thing. Actually, riding with Team in Training for the past five months was the first time I every regularly rode with a group. At first it was foreign, always having to maintain a set pace, wait for slower riders or struggle to keep up with faster ones. But as I bonded with my teammates, and got better at pacelining, I grew to like it.

But one reason I am not going for solo endurance rides any time soon is I'm a crappy bike mechanic who's afraid of getting stuck too far from civilization  As those skills improve, I may be more willing to venture further out on my own.


----------



## psycleridr

That's great! and kudos to you for the singlespeed. In my eyes that a huge plus. I have never done one myself (most i got wa about 90 and decided to turn around) but am looking forward to getting it in this year. However I do plan on making 1-2 stops for food and water


----------



## Gearhead65

Did a solo century today. Was kinda nice being out there alone for a change. Took some tunes to plug into one ear and really helped the time pass. Great weather but very windy.


----------



## Rhymenocerus

How did you deal with food? If I do a century solo I was envisioning doing 2 40 mile loops out and back to my home, refuel if needed then 1 last 20 mile loop.


----------



## Becky

Gas stations and c-stores


----------



## artie159

A solo century is on my " to do " list.
Congratulations !!


----------



## bradXism

Solo, single speed, my hero.

I would have to agree with the above statements re: solo. Most of mine are solo. I am also fortunate enough to have a perfectly matched riding partner, for speed, endurance and conversational intelligence, to ride with. We live in a very remote area and do not have stores to stop at or cell phone reception for most of our rides. It is nice to have someone to share the incidental events on the way, As much as I value her company, there is still something intoxicating about the solitude. The special things I get to see were intended for me to witness alone. I chose to live in this area, specifically for the nordic skiing and riding. It would make no sense to pay for an organized ride somewhere else and have to contend with 'The Masses' too....I can live with the label of being an arrogant snob.

Big thumbs up

Was wondering where it was 34F till I looked up the date...


----------



## axlenut

Rhymenocerus said:


> How did you deal with food? If I do a century solo I was envisioning doing 2 40 mile loops out and back to my home, refuel if needed then 1 last 20 mile loop.


Hi, with this post getting topped I thought I would reply to the question above - I eat well the night before and have a large bowl of good cereal in the morning and that takes care of most of the ride. I carried three granola bars, an apple and one of the water bottles had grape juice in it. Two more water bottles for a total of 3 (did the ride during the winter, would require more water when it is hotter) and that was it. Put your head down and go!

Later, Axlenut


----------



## jgrabowmst

To be honest, I tend to ride solo all the time. Occasionally, I've caught up with a couple other riders for a part of my route, but the solitude can't be matched.

I've got a little computer that I can consult if I think I'm going too slow.

I generally carry granola bars too, and recently I've found that even cereal bars pack a punch and are pretty good...My rides generally go through/around enough parks that I can get away with one bottle of water, by the time I'm low or empty, I can re-fill at a close park, and I haven't had any problems with that...granted I don't ride outside in the winter...

Single speed though...I know I couldn't do that, not where I live..


----------



## bradXism

mitchtaylorsbro said:


> ......, I totally get the solitude thingl.


Great thread, good to know there are others out there. I don't have much patience with my fellow man. (Its my issues) There is no sense in paying $ to ride someplace with a large group of people. I have several routs here that for most people would be a lifetime experience. My riding is an antisocial activity and the solitude is an important part of that.


----------



## MadRussian

yeah solo and single speed is impressive.


----------



## RoadSwag

Definitely Rep for you sir! Way to ride hard =]


----------



## Fireform

I would be more enthusiastic about solo centuries if it weren't so friggin flat down here. In south Florida it just gets tedious as hell grinding along solo, even when there isn't a headwind. Don't get me wrong, I've done a lot of solo riding, but on the whole I'd rather have company.


----------



## TrailNRG

I grew up down there riding in the 80's and I take it that you're either South or somewhere along the coast as the G'ville / Ocala area actually has some hills. What we'd do was ride point to point rides to break the boredom of the flats & winds; cross FL or up and down the coast. 

Every year we'd ride from Miami North up A1A along the coast to Cocoa or Daytona and stay overnight at a cheap hotel along the way. It was a blast with the right group of folks. Have some buddies drive to a cool location far away and ride there to meet them - that was easy as a kid since all my buds surfed so they were always driving North to find waves. We did some pretty crazy rides around Lake O too!

Get out there and get some mini adventures in.


----------



## Gnarly 928

I spent part of a winter near Corpus Christi, riding pretty much alone. It was quite difficult to stay interested on those long flat straight roads...Riding along the slough near Bird Island basin....I had a cloud of nasty mosquitos behind...I was the "lead out man' and they just hung in my draft, or got stuck to my soaking wet back...Ugg.

I wonder if I would be a road cyclist if I lived full time in a flat region... Solo centuries there....probably seem about 250 miles long...


----------



## OnTheRivet

Not to belittle anybodies efforts but in the racing community this would get a chuckle. Most guys I ride/race with knock out 100 mile days in early season prep so often it doesn't even register. Also, miles mean nothing, it's ride time/mph avg that's the better metric.


----------



## nOOky

Yea, but this ain't the race forum and they don't normally do it on singlespeeds. For some it is a nice little accomplishment :thumbsup:


----------



## Gnarly 928

True, but consider who we are here. Even though this is the "Endurance Riding" sub forum on RBR a lot of the poster's here aren't accomplished cyclists, they are fairly new at the sport. To many here.. riding 100 miles is an important significant accomplishment, a Really Big Deal.

For a smaller segment of riders, those who've been at it a while and are serious and experienced competitors, randonee riders, or just accomplished recreational riders, a 100 mile ride is a regular long ride, done without much fanfare. 

Obviously, from the number of riders who subscribe to all these paid organized century rides, many aren't confident enough to try riding that far without sag wagons, rest stops, cue cards, etc. Others seem to require a "charity theme" a peer-challenge or a social occasion to justify riding 100 miles, "100 miles" that silly magic number....

I have a friend who "takes the long way home" after work, sometimes, and rides 100 miles. Of course, he is a Masters WC rider who's job lets him leave work at 2:30pm...

The Honest way.....It does take significantly more effort to ride alone. I've tucked-in behind a group of my younger racing friends for 100 miles, hardly ever going to the front (because my 'pulls' were not up to the pace everyone wanted, for long) and it is like having a 'free ride' compared to doing all the work alone....


----------



## cleon

I was thinking of doing 20 5- mile laps around my house so I could stop for food anytime I felt like it.


----------



## nomit

cleon said:


> I was thinking of doing 20 5- mile laps around my house so I could stop for food anytime I felt like it.


if i did that i'd walk inside at the end of lap 3 and "just put my feet up for 5 minutes," and then not leave the house for the rest of the day.

thus i ride in a straight line away from my house until 40-50 miles is reached and then turn around. at that point even if i'm tired, i'm still committed to riding a long way.


----------



## Jim52

I'll be 60 years old in a few months, so next year I want to do a [email protected] ride. To me, it would be a big accomplishment, regardless of the time it took me.


----------



## NJBiker72

nomit said:


> if i did that i'd walk inside at the end of lap 3 and "just put my feet up for 5 minutes," and then not leave the house for the rest of the day.
> 
> thus i ride in a straight line away from my house until 40-50 miles is reached and then turn around. at that point even if i'm tired, i'm still committed to riding a long way.


Agree. Plus the loops get tiresome. Just plan to go past some food or convenience stores.


----------



## klmmicro

I am planning out my route for a solo century now. I considered the "lap method", but then thought better of it. Have to agree with nomit's view on the out and back route. There are a few routes where places to stop and relax a little are plentiful, especially along the coast.


----------



## evs

Arrg I'd go out of my mind. Plus the ride is part of the adventure. Seeing sights and enjoying the scenery and the possible encounters with locals at the rest stops ect. There's so much more to the ride than just getting in the miles. The miles is just a byproduct of the ride. With a little planning you can go by some stores for food and drink. I even know what places have water spigots just in case I'm in dire need of water. The out and back is great as stated before. Then you "have to" come back or make the call of shame for a pick up.


----------



## ecub

axlenut said:


> Hi all, I have wanted to try and do a solo self supported century for a while and yesterday the weather was good enough to give it a go. The morning started quite cold (about 35F) so I had to start with a lot of clothing and shedding was the way for the day. At the end of the ride I had every pocket in the jersey stuffed full and a sweater tied around my waist but it was a beautiful sunny day and I enjoyed the ride.
> 
> Rode my single speed road bike (WABI Classic) and used an Aquarack behind the seat double water bottle holder to carry a total of 3 large water bottles - had one filled with grape juice and carried all the water and food for the full ride.
> 
> The ride ended up taking me 6 hours and 17 minutes for an average speed of 15.9 MPH. Not too fast but ok for an old guy that was very happy just to complete the century. I have completed many century's back 30 years or so ago when I used to race but I can not remember ever doing one solo.
> 
> While I do not race any more is sure feels nice to be fit enough to be able to complete a century.
> 
> Later, Axlenut


Great job! I look forward to doing my 1st century. Unfortunately, I won't be able to complete it on a single speed. I commend you for completing it!


----------



## PoorCyclist

Here is the process I use for planning, they can be any distance.

use google to find those zig zagging / interesting back roads
use street view to screen out if the road looks good for a ride
use mapmyride to plot out the distances, it's really easy to add up to 100 miles
check street view on each major turn, make cue sheet if needed
check mapmyride's elevation graph to make sure the amount of climbing is to your liking.
look for big community parks clearly indicated on the map, as they usually have a water fountain.
bring an extra tube and extra water if needed, some food, plus some more incase of bonking,
manage the nutrition and hydration a few days before
print or email the map to your family and tell them where you are going
enjoy yourself

-or-

look at supported rides and go out and ride the same route on your own.


My interesting observation is when I get back from a big ride, I still remember this morning fog, riding on that road only 6 or so hours ago, but it seemed like it was a few days ago.. there is so much sensory overload when you do a interesting scenic route. Or maybe I'm just too slow


----------



## evs

plus a 5er or ten spot just in case and my atm card. I like to bring money for that cold coke and snickers bar near the end. Yeah, the sensor overload is intense. I try not to drive after a good long ride. lol but seriously, I need to chill out and not be bothered to much aftr a ride and let all the senses get processed and come back to normal. I especially hate when I'm in the later half of a ride and I pass someone barbecuing.


----------



## jjcools

Nice work! I need to get out and do that. I have done a few longer solo rides but not 100. Add it to the list for this fall...


----------



## b4_ford

PoorCyclist said:


> -or-
> 
> look at supported rides and go out and ride the same route on your own.



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ckb_nc

I did my first metric century solo around my house; I have a 33 mile northern loop and a 30 mile southern looop that start and end at the house. Worked well for a break in the middle to refuel, re-water, etc. Brought some bars etc. for the rides with lunch in the middle. 3:24 ride time, just under 4 hours of actual time.

As a triathlete, i am use to riding solo so this was just a big training ride for me - popped in my mp3 player, and away I went. Still working on my 100 mile route for the spring.,


----------



## david58

I have done solo metrics as training rides, and enjoy solo. But today did a metric as part of a group ride. Having never ridden a long distance as a stick-together group, I really liked being in a group of 4 working it together. Of course, I would have never been able to pull off the average speed we did, since the paceline in the flats was fast and energy-saving. I understand a metric isn't a full, but I just don't think I would enjoy the full solo nearly as much as I would with company.


----------



## swimbikerun78

My first century was sort of solo, in the way that I didn't do any drafting. We started in a pack but all rode at our own pace and separated quickly. Some side by side riding, which was nice to break up the monotony towards the end. Then we all met up at the end and celebrated. Great day!


----------



## ChazMan428

*solo centuries*

YOU DA MAN!! That's great, especially on a single speed. I've done two totally solo and another three what I call non-stop. That is not taking on ANY real food, just stopping long enough to pee and top off a couple bottles. I survived on sports drink and gel packs. 

Would LOVE to do a sub-5 century someday. There's a century in Illinois (The sub-5 challenge) that groups you with other riders and the goal is an honest, continually running clock sub 5. My fasted average speed is 19.6 but that's based only on actual on-bike ride time.


----------



## Bosplya

Kudos to the OP!

I didn't do a century yesterday but I did take a lonely route for a 30 mile ride. Since I'm in a suburb southeast of Phoenix, I quickly ride into wide open desert. Not to use the same word, "solitude", but that is exactly what I described my ride on FB yesterday. I enjoyed it more than the last group ride. There's just something nice about having the ipod on shuffle, riding your pace, and start cussing out loud without offending anyone when you begin to get tired. 

evs - I too hate passing someone barbecuing.


----------



## ecub

Completed my 1st century as well on Nov. 16. I was going to do a mile for each year of my birth. I just turned 47 on Nov 16, so I was going to ride 47 miles. Then I thought that it wasn't going to be much of a challenge, since I've ridden several 50+ miles already, so 47 would be a walk in a park. So I told myself, if the weather was good (no rain), then I'll do the century, otherwise if it does rain, then I'll do 47. Being in Illinois, it was cold, and with DST, I knew I was leaving in the dark and coming home in the dark. I was dressed for the weather and brought a change of clothes and gear when the temp changes. After 12 hours, took several photos plus stopped for lunch, I completed the century ride solo.


----------



## Wood Devil

SlowMover said:


> that's how you do it there sir, old school. I have put a few of my peeps to task on this who *think* they are strong ultra riders. Then they come home with their tail b/t their legs after averaging 4-5 mph less on their own It takes a strong rider to average 20 mph for a century on their own in rolling terrain. I would venture the majority of people who think they can....cannot. If one were to poll and get honest answers I bet a very small % have even done a solo century. Of course we all know everyone on RBR has 350 watt FTP's for an hour too
> 
> 'Hey how'd your sub 5 century go?'.
> 
> 'ehhhh, ummm, well you know it was windy and stuff.'


Solo Centuries are all I know. I have never ridden with other riders ... ever. And because of that I've often wondered how much faster I'd be with an occasional draft. Still I've always managed a few tenths over 20 mph avg ...

Seeing as how fast these pros go,_ I _always thought I was slow.


----------



## Bosplya

Wood devil, when I ride by myself I average 17mph. When I ride with a group my average goes up close to 20mph. You'd definitely move faster with the right group.


----------



## nightfend

20 mph average for a century solo is very good. That's a 5 hour century, and if the course has any substantial climbing, that means you are doing at least a few long stretches at least in the 22 to 23mph range.

When I do long rides, I rarely take much food/water. Just the standard two waterbottles, a Clif bar and maybe a gel as backup. Then I usually stop halfway through the ride at a gas station and refill my bottles. But I rarely ride over 4 hours by myself, it just gets tediously boring. Prefer group rides.


----------



## PoorCyclist

I tried drafting at a big event but it didn't really work for me to increase the overall speed much.
I didn't want a pace dictated to me so I ended up passing from group to group. But never caught the much faster groups. 

Not saying I am fast or anything, I just couldn't find people riding with the same ability and goals. The hills break up the groups into individuals which pretty much makes finding a group pointless.


----------



## century

*Very Inspiring Indeed*

Congratulations! I have plan to do the century on 2011 but have no time, After reading your post I will include this on 2012 and start training now!


----------



## ecub

When I did it, I never really trained. I just went out and did it. The only thing I did was prepped the gear....like a backpack with change of shirt, spare tire, tubes, water, gels, ski mask, gloves, etc., since it was cold. I then figured out my normal pace and added about 2 hours, for pit stop, meals, change in clothes, stop and enjoy the scenery, etc.


----------



## jaelinfunk

very nice solo are always fun


----------

